# Torque Playzone 5.0    2011



## vopsi (17. Juli 2011)

Aufgrund der freundlichen Aufforderung in einem Nachbar-Thread, meine Erfahrungen mit dem o.g. Bike zu veröffentlichen und trotz ähnlicher/gleicher Charakteristik zum Torque Rockzone, Trailflow etc. eröffne ich mal diesen Thread.

Zur Sache: Ein Vergleich zu allen Torque's ist, ohne alle gefahren zu sein, objektiv schlichtweg unmöglich. Anfangs ärgerte ich mich über die Einsparmassnahme der 200 Euro im Vergleich zum Rockzone, zugunsten des geringeren Gewichts und der (vom Namen und Performance her) schlechteren Gabel/Dämpferkombination von Marzocchi. Mit den 17,5 kg in der Grösse M habe ich mich aber mittlerweile arangiert. Potential zur Gewichtseinsparung für mehr  "Tourentauglichkeit" - wer denn möchte- sind recht schnell bei den Maxxis und der Kurbelgarnitur zu finden. Für MEIN Verwendungszweck war und ist dies aber nicht vorgesehen, eher an meinem Körpergewicht

1. Marzocchi 66 RCV: Stahlfeder eben! Im Vergleich zu meiner 36er Talas besseres Ansprechverhalten. Die 38er Standrohre wirken einfach stabiler  (die 2011er sollens wohl auch sein) Für mich und meinen Einsatzzweck vollkommen ausreichende Einstellmöglichkeiten. Canyon liefert einen "Zurrgurt" mit, der bei längeren Anstiegen wirklich etwas bringt! Sie ist sackschwer. 

2. Rocco Air R: Auch hier im Vergleich zu meinem Fox RP 23 ähnlich gutes Ansprechverhalten bei körpergewichtstypischer Druckstufe. Bei längerfristiger Hubarbeit leichte Neigung zum Verhärten.Zur Endprogression kann ich zur Zeit nicht genug sagen. Kein Propedal oder ähnliches. Wer längerfristigen Uphill macht, sollte die Druckstufe als Propedal "missbrauchen", Dämpferpumpe also mitnehmen. Dämpfer und Gabel harmonieren vom Gefühl her auf ihrem Niveau perfekt miteinander.

3. Avid Elixir R: Konnte Sie auf der X-Line in Saalbach nicht ins Fadding bremsen und ich bin ein Angstbremser Im Vergleich zur 2009er Formula The One nur minimal schlechtere Bremsleistung feststellbar,bei ähnlichem Druckpunkt und Hebelkraft.

4.Sun Ringle Drift Laufräder: Gewicht? Haltbarkeit:die nächsten Parkbesuche werdens zeigen, bisher keine Probleme aber noch ist das Rad nicht langfristig in seinem "Einsatgebiet" bewegt worden.Fummelige Montage der Laufräder vorne wie hinten.

5. SRAM X9/X7 Schaltung: Auch die "günstige" Version der Hebel bietet knackig präzise Schaltvorgänge. Shimanos-Rapidfire vermisse ich ein wenig.

6. Lenker/Vorbau: für den Preis mehr als o.k. und die Länge ist sehr gut gewählt. 


Damit es nicht zu lang wird ein kurzes Fazit nach 3 Wochen Fahrtzeit:

Für den Bikepark und härteren Enduro/Freerideeinsatz war mir mein Cube Fritzz ( no comment ) einfach nicht stabil genug mit zu wenig Reserven.Das Torque sollte überwiegend nur für eine Richtung bestimmt sein, bergab. Wer den Allrounder unter den Torque's sucht und finanzielle Gründe eher zweitrangig sind, wird wohl mit dem Trailflow glücklicher. Wer bergauf mit der Seilbahn Höhenmeter gewinnt und der finanzielle Aspekt an erster Stelle steht, wird im Playzone bzw. Rockzone ein Freeridebike finden, was meines Erachtens im oft herangezogenen Preis/Leistungsverhältnis seinesgleichen sucht. 

Neue Erkenntnisse folgen demnächst.

- Pulverbeschichtung: obwohl der Rahmenschutz bei Canyon sehr vorbildlich ist, habe ich heute beim waschen eine kleine Schwachstelle entdeckt. An der rechten Kettenstrebe genau oberhalb der Kettenführungsrolle hat die Kette schon böse Spuren hinterlassen. Wer an der Pulverbeschichtung lange Freude haben möchte ( auch wenns nicht direkt im Sichtfeld ist), sollte hier den Strebenschutz gut fixieren oder anderwertigen Schutz anbringen.


----------



## Ralph1993 (17. Juli 2011)

also die 66 RCV arbeitet zu 100% nicht besser als die TALAS!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillemaen (17. Juli 2011)

Hat er ja auch nicht behauptet


----------



## eikee (17. Juli 2011)

ich hab die 66er im direkten vergleich mit meiner noch nicht optimal konfigurierten float vom 2011er traiflow (noch kein Ölwechsel gemacht, also ist vielleicht viel zu wenig bzw gar kein öl drin - so wie es hier einige beschrieben haben) gefahren.
die 66er sprach viel fluffiger an und naürlich gabs nen viel kleineres losbrechmoment. aber das kann ja auch fast gar nicht anders sein bei coil vs. air.

das playzone ist hammer für den preis, wenn's nicht nur so sackschwer wäre =)


----------



## harry303 (17. Juli 2011)

Muss als Besitzer von einem 11er Playzone auch bestätigen, dass die 66er leider der bei weitem limitierende Faktor ist. Zwar ist die Stabilität und die Optik top, aber leider wird das durch das Gewicht und die Dämpfung revidiert. Gerade bei schnellen Wurzelpassagen merkt man schnell, dass die Dämpfung nicht mehr mitkommt und die ganze Sache unruhig wird.

Leider sind alternative Gabel (Lyrik, Totem) zu teuer um sinnvoll tauschen zu können. Sonst wäre der Umbau auf RC§ noch was.

Für den Toureinsatz lässt sich mit anderer Kurbel (Slx 2-fach) und Reifen ( Ardent 2.4) schnell mal ordentlich Gewicht sparen


----------



## Ralph1993 (17. Juli 2011)

vopsi schrieb:


> 1. Marzocchi 66 RCV: Stahlfeder eben! Im Vergleich zu meiner 36er Talas besseres Ansprechverhalten. Die 38er Standrohre wirken einfach stabiler  (die 2011er sollens wohl auch sein) Für mich und meinen Einsatzzweck vollkommen ausreichende Einstellmöglichkeiten. Canyon liefert einen "Zurrgurt" mit, der bei längeren Anstiegen wirklich etwas bringt! Sie ist sackschwer.



Das meine ich...!


----------



## el martn (17. Juli 2011)

vopsi schrieb:


> ....Canyon liefert einen "Zurrgurt" mit, der bei längeren Anstiegen wirklich etwas bringt! Sie ist sackschwer...



Dieser Gurt dient nur zum Transport im Bike Guard!

Ich komme mit meiner 66 prima zurecht!! Etwas rumprobieren und die passt. 
NIE wieder dieses überteuerte Fox Zeug!!

el martn


----------



## vopsi (17. Juli 2011)

el martn schrieb:


> Dieser Gurt dient nur zum Transport im Bike Guard!
> el martn


 War bei mir beim auspacken nicht drum...egal,es funktioniert.


----------



## Ralph1993 (17. Juli 2011)

el martn schrieb:


> Dieser Gurt dient nur zum Transport im Bike Guard!
> 
> Ich komme mit meiner 66 prima zurecht!! Etwas rumprobieren und die passt.
> NIE wieder dieses überteuerte Fox Zeug!!
> ...



da is wohl jemand noch nie mit FOX Racing Shox gefahren 

FOX,BOS,Cane Creek are the best


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Das meine ich...!


Ja und? Das was da steht ist absolut und zu 100% korrekt! Hast du überhaupt genau gelesen, was da steht? Bist du beide Gabeln schon gefahren...?




Ralph1993 schrieb:


> da is wohl jemand noch nie mit FOX Racing Shox gefahren
> 
> FOX,BOS,Cane Creek are the best


OMG!!  Was ein schwachsinniges Fanboy-Gelaber! Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, verbreite doch bitte nicht solche Unwahrheiten. Ist doch eh nur irgendwelchen Leuten nachgeplappert...


----------



## T!ll (18. Juli 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> da is wohl jemand noch nie mit FOX Racing Shox gefahren
> 
> FOX,BOS,Cane Creek are the best


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (18. Juli 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> also die 66 RCV arbeitet zu 100% nicht besser als die TALAS!!!





Ralph1993 schrieb:


> da is wohl jemand noch nie mit FOX Racing Shox gefahren
> 
> FOX,BOS,Cane Creek are the best




Eine Stahlfedergabel wird immer ein besseres Ansprechverhalten haben und das "out of the Box".
Bei einer Talas/Float muss man erstmal Feintuning betreiben und die Talas  wird dank unzähliger Dichtungen niemals das Ansprechverhalten einer  Stahlfedergabel erreichen.

Du bist zu sehr auf die Marke fixiert, Stahlfedergabeln bieten für einen günstigen Preis immernoch die beste Leistung.


----------



## Xplosion51 (18. Juli 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> also die 66 RCV arbeitet zu 100% nicht besser als die TALAS!!!



Aber definitiv tut sie das. Ich vermute einige Leute gebn sich nur nicht genug Mühe beim abstimmen,ist bei 0-1 bar auch nicht ganz einfach,aber wenn sie abgestimmt dann funktioniert sie sehr gut.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2011)

Mir fällt da gerade spontan der Slogan einer aktuellen TV-Autowerbung ein: Leiden sie auch an Statussymbolen?


----------



## Deleted 208902 (18. Juli 2011)




----------



## el martn (19. Juli 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> da is wohl jemand noch nie mit FOX Racing Shox gefahren
> 
> FOX,BOS,Cane Creek are the best



Wenn ich von Deinem Nickname auf Dein Geburtsdatum schließen darf, dann lass Dir sagen:

Kleiner Padawan, ich bin schon Federgabeln gefahren, wo Du noch garnicht in der Planung warst! Ich bin wahrscheinlich schon mehr Federgabel von diesen Racing Firmas gefahren, wie Du in Deinem noch recht kurzen Leben überhaupt schon gesehen hast! 

gruß
el martn (nicht Dein Vater!)


----------



## vopsi (19. Juli 2011)

Jungen's, nu aber zurück zum Thema Playzone...okay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (21. Juli 2011)

eikee schrieb:


> die 66er sprach viel fluffiger an und naürlich gabs nen viel kleineres losbrechmoment. aber das kann ja auch fast gar nicht anders sein bei coil vs. air.
> 
> das playzone ist hammer für den preis, wenn's nicht nur so sackschwer wäre =)


 
Mit weiviel bar fährst du die 66ér denn? 
Ich habe beim googlen teilweise gelesen, dass die Leute sie sogar komplett ohne Luft fahren und sich nur der Stahlfeder erfreuen. Ich bräuchte einfach mal grobe Referenzwerte. Bei mir mit meinen 78kg war ich bei circa 0,5 - 0,7 bar, was aber an den Schmutz/Staubstellen so aussah, als hätte ich nicht wirklich den Federweg gut ausgenutzt (allerdings kein Bikeparkzeugs, sondern süße Taunustrails).
Hast du dir außerdem dazu noch eine genauere Gabelpumpe gekauft? Mit der eigentlichen ist ein genaues Einstellen ja recht schwierig.

Merci im Voraus


----------



## el martn (21. Juli 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Mit weiviel bar fährst du die 66ér denn?
> Ich habe beim googlen teilweise gelesen, dass die Leute sie sogar komplett ohne Luft fahren und sich nur der Stahlfeder erfreuen. Ich bräuchte einfach mal grobe Referenzwerte. Bei mir mit meinen 78kg war ich bei circa 0,5 - 0,7 bar, was aber an den Schmutz/Staubstellen so aussah, als hätte ich nicht wirklich den Federweg gut ausgenutzt (allerdings kein Bikeparkzeugs, sondern süße Taunustrails).
> Hast du dir außerdem dazu noch eine genauere Gabelpumpe gekauft? Mit der eigentlichen ist ein genaues Einstellen ja recht schwierig.
> 
> Merci im Voraus



Du kannst bei der 66 RCV die Endprogression mit dem Luftdurck einstellen. Wenn Du ohne zusätzlichen Druck auskommst, ist es auch OK! (ab ca. 1 Bar sollte man über eine härtere Feder nachdenken)
Die Fahrwerkshöhe (neudeusch SAG genannt) ist mit der Federvorspannung einstellbar. Ich habe, bei meinen 0,1 Tonnen Fahrergewicht die härte Feder verbaut, keine Federvorspannung und ca. 4 Hübe mit der Federgabelpumpe (ca. 0,3 Bar) als "Durchschlagschutz". Eine genauere Pumpe gib es meines Wissen nach nicht.

Gruß 

el martn


----------



## Xah88 (21. Juli 2011)

el martn schrieb:


> Wenn Du ohne zusätzlichen Druck auskommst, ist es auch OK! Die Fahrwerkshöhe (neudeusch SAG genannt) ist mit der Federvorspannung einstellbar. Eine genauere Pumpe gib es meines Wissen nach nicht.


 
Danke für die Tipps  Ich werde einfach mal weiter experimentieren 



el martn schrieb:


> Eine genauere Pumpe gib es meines Wissen nach nicht.


 
Jap, hatte ich eben leider auch nicht gefunden, mir wurde aber mal von einer erzählt. Nun ja ist ja auch eher unwichtig....

Danke


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juli 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Hast du dir außerdem dazu noch eine genauere Gabelpumpe gekauft? Mit der eigentlichen ist ein genaues Einstellen ja recht schwierig.


Das liegt nicht unbedingt an der Gabelpumpe sondern an deren Ventil-Technik. Viele haben ja mittlerweile diese "Abschalt"- bzw. Unterbrech-Funktion, ohne sowas kann man geringe Drücke oder Drücke bei kleinen Volumen (Piggyback beim Dämpfer) überhaupt nicht vernünftig einstellen. Bei vielen Pumpen funktioniert das aber nicht richtig. Ich empfehle eine einfach Pumpe und einen Reset Airport, das Teil funktioniert superp


----------



## Xah88 (29. Juli 2011)

Habt ihr bei der 66 RCV beim bergauffahren auch so ein metallisches klackern, wenn die gabel ausfedert? 
Klingt wie wenn sie gegen ihre maximal-begrenzung stößt, die aus metall wäre. 

Beste Grüße

Alex


----------



## vopsi (29. Juli 2011)

also ick hör bei mir bisher nüscht - fahre allerdings selten,kaum,fast nie berghoch
wann klapperts denn, gleich beim ausfedern oder erst zum ende hin?
vorspannung ändern?


----------



## Xah88 (29. Juli 2011)

vopsi schrieb:


> also ick hör bei mir bisher nüscht - fahre allerdings selten,kaum,fast nie berghoch
> wann klapperts denn, gleich beim ausfedern oder erst zum ende hin?
> vorspannung ändern?



Zum Ende hin..wie wenn die Gabel an ihre "Maximalkante" stoßen würde...sorry habe vom Innenleben von Gabeln wenig Ahnung.


----------



## vopsi (29. Juli 2011)

rechts oben ( in fahrtrichtung gesehen ) im uhrzeigersinn drehen. drückst damit die feder zusammen und damit aber och den sag ...bin aber och keen marzocchi-experte.


----------



## Xah88 (29. Juli 2011)

Ach irgendwie komme ich mit der Gabel noch nicht so ganz zurecht. Hat denn jemand mal eine Vergleichseinstellung mit Angabe seines Fahrergewichtes?

By the way: Playzone mal wörtlich genommen 







Beste Grüße

Alex


----------



## Xplosion51 (30. Juli 2011)

Der Trick bei der 66 ist sie mit soviel Luft zu fahren das es im Stand sehr progressiv wirkt.Probier einfach mal mit mehr Luft,wobei es auch schnell zu viel wird bei dem kleinen Einstellbereich... 
Sie braucht aber definitiv Luft,da sie sonst zu weich ist.Compression mÃ¶glichst auf und dafÃ¼r mit Air Preload gegensteuern,Coil Preload vielleicht ein Viertel des Einstellbereichs.
Trotzdem wenn sie mal richtig eingestellt ist,ist sie ein BÃ¼geleisen.


hier noch ein video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAZu3u7MAgY&feature=related"]âªMarzocchi 2010 66 Setup Tipsâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (30. Juli 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Der Trick bei der 66 ist sie mit soviel Luft zu fahren das es im Stand sehr progressiv wirkt.Probier einfach mal mit mehr Luft,wobei es auch schnell zu viel wird bei dem kleinen Einstellbereich...
> Sie braucht aber definitiv Luft,da sie sonst zu weich ist.Compression mÃ¶glichst auf und dafÃ¼r mit Air Preload gegensteuern,Coil Preload vielleicht ein Viertel des Einstellbereichs.
> Trotzdem wenn sie mal richtig eingestellt ist,ist sie ein BÃ¼geleisen.
> 
> ...



Hey danke, 

dass hilft mir schon mal. Habe heute auch mal etwas rumexperimentiert. Mit 0,2-0,3 bar (schwer ablesbar) fÃ¤hrt sie schon etwas besser, aber trotzdem irgendwie noch nicht wie 180mm sich anfÃ¼hlen sollten. 
Hatte auch compression auf und etwas Preload.

Der Rocco R am Hinterbau leistet aber eine super Arbeit ...

Wieivel wiegst du denn circa? Und wieviel bar fÃ¤hrst du damit?

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe

Alex


----------



## Xplosion51 (30. Juli 2011)

Ich wiege etwa 75kg, ich fahre etwa 8-10 Pumpen"hübe".Ich glaube so ist es präziser als in bar angegeben.

Da das Abstimmen der Air Preload viel mit Glück zu tun hat und schwer zu reproduzieren ist,experimentier einfach und mach nach Gefühl


----------



## Xah88 (30. Juli 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Ich wiege etwa 75kg, ich fahre etwa 8-10 Pumpen"hübe".Ich glaube so ist es präziser als in bar angegeben.
> 
> Da das Abstimmen der Air Preload viel mit Glück zu tun hat und schwer zu reproduzieren ist,experimentier einfach und mach nach Gefühl



Cool ! So ähnlich hatte ich es heute auch...aber es waren eher so 15 Hübe (wobei dann auch erst so circa 0,2 bar sichtbar waren)...bei unter 10 hüben war noch nix auf der anzeige...
Heute ging sie auch definitiv besser, wenn auch noch nicht zufriedenstellend... Hast du auch ab und zu metalisches klappern bei der Gabel?

75kg (ohne Ausrüstung bin ich auch )

Grüße


----------



## dhtool (11. August 2011)

also der/die lack/pulverbeschichtung ist jetzt nicht so der brüller...am oberrohr hab ich bereits merklich farbe nur durchs reiben mit den hosenbeinen verloren. Aber irgendwo muss man ja einsparungen machen bei diesen kampfpreisen. Dann doch lieber an der beschichtung als bei der fertigung des rahmens  Ansonsten voll zufrieden mit dem  bike. Habe nur das problem dass die gabel einen recht krasses losbrechmoment hat. Einstellungssache oder konnte das noch jemand beobachten?


----------



## Xplosion51 (11. August 2011)

mhm eigentlich ist für eine Gabel mit Stahlfeder und offenem Ölbad genau das Gegenteil charakteristisch.

Stimm die Gabel so ab, wie in vorherigen Posts beschrieben.


----------



## dhtool (11. August 2011)

hab wirklich schon alles versucht...luft rein ganz ohne luft und und und. Wenn ich im stehen das bike rollen lasse und mich leicht nach vorne beuge ist es so als wäre die feder gelocked oder so. Ich muss erst einmal richtig drücken damit die gabel normal arbeitet...das ist nicht weiter schlimm aufm trail da arbeitet sie wunderbar aber wenn sie nichts zu tun hat ist sie halt wie gesperrt. Also es reicht wirklich ein leichter ruck auf die gabel, aber von anderen gabeln die ich bisher gefahren bin kenn ich das garnicht. Achso, mit na weicheren feder hab ichs auch schon versucht.


----------



## vopsi (11. August 2011)

kannst du zwischen tauch- und standrohre spürbares spiel feststellen?


----------



## dhtool (11. August 2011)

vopsi schrieb:


> kannst du zwischen tauch- und standrohre spürbares spiel feststellen?


Nein, nichts dergleichen.


----------



## Xah88 (11. August 2011)

Komme mit der Gabel aber auch schlecht zurecht, so langsam habe nen Mittelweg gefunden, wie ich mit ihr arbeiten kann, aber jeder der sich drauf setzt sagt: super bike, aber die gabel ist iwie ****
Fahre sie jetzt mit etwa 16-18 Hüben, so kann ich mich wenigstens ganz gut aus ihr rausdrücken.
Das mit dem "Losbrechmoment" äußert sich bei mir dadurch, dass sie beim geradeaus/hochfahren steif ist und die ganze zeit metallisch klappert. Aufm Trail ist das nicht zu hören oder ich bin einfach zu konzentriert ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vopsi (11. August 2011)

buchsen noch nicht genug eingefahren bzw, zu trocken oder mal nen zehntel fertigungstoleranz zu viel? war die ausgebaute feder beim wechseln mit öl benetzt? evtl. lass mal das bike nen tag uffn kopp stehen.ach,haste bestimmt schon jemacht?!


----------



## dhtool (11. August 2011)

Also die Feder war mit Öl benetzt. Eingefahren müsste Sie mittlerweile auch sein. Hatte das bike mal ein paar std auf den kopf gestellt, aber nur aus praktischen gründen. Vlt zu wenig Öl drin?


----------



## Hardtail94 (12. August 2011)

is bei meiner 36er Fox Van im Rockzone nicht anders. Die scheint aber auch furztrocken zu sein...
Werde sie demnächst mal ein bisschn auseinanderbauen und neues Öl (so viel, wie rein muss) versehen.
Denke, da ist einfach zu wenig Öl drin und die Buchsen / Dichtungen sind zu trocken.
Man wird sehen...


----------



## Xplosion51 (12. August 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Komme mit der Gabel aber auch schlecht zurecht, so langsam habe nen Mittelweg gefunden, wie ich mit ihr arbeiten kann, aber jeder der sich drauf setzt sagt: super bike, aber die gabel ist iwie ****
> Fahre sie jetzt mit etwa 16-18 Hüben, so kann ich mich wenigstens ganz gut aus ihr rausdrücken.
> Das mit dem "Losbrechmoment" äußert sich bei mir dadurch, dass sie beim geradeaus/hochfahren steif ist und die ganze zeit metallisch klappert. Aufm Trail ist das nicht zu hören oder ich bin einfach zu konzentriert ^^



Ich frag mich wie die Gabel mich und Fachzeitschriften so begeistern kann,während sie euch überhaupt nicht gefällt


----------



## dhtool (12. August 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie die Gabel mich und Fachzeitschriften so begeistern kann,während sie euch überhaupt nicht gefällt


Also ich bin zufrieden. Würd nur gern das mit dm losbrechmoment weg haben dann bin ich wahrscheinlich sogar begeistert werds auch mal mit nem ölwechsel versuchen


----------



## vopsi (12. August 2011)

@ dhtool   mich wunderts, dass du kein buchsenspiel hast. meine mz hat bisher 300 km runter, keine wilden sachen dabei und spürbares spiel. spricht ohne preload-druck auf jede kleinste belastung an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhtool (12. August 2011)

vopsi schrieb:


> @ dhtool   mich wunderts, dass du kein buchsenspiel hast. meine mz hat bisher 300 km runter, keine wilden sachen dabei und spürbares spiel. spricht ohne preload-druck auf jede kleinste belastung an.



du meinst ohne luft? Ohne luft fühlt sich die gabel an als würde was fehlen...wie stell ich denn spiel in den buchsen fest.Habe bisher nur nach spiel zwischen stand und tauchrohren geschaut.


----------



## vopsi (12. August 2011)

jep,ohne luft. hast du geschaut oder wirklich mal "gefühlt"? sorry, will nicht belehrend klingen, aber ich hoffe wir reden von der gleichen prozedur.spiel zwischen tauch- und standrohre= buchsenspiel,passt also.


----------



## dhtool (12. August 2011)

ohne luft sackt die gabel die ersten 1-2 cm so durch, deswegen bin ich sie nie ohne gefahren. Und mit luft find ich sie super und hab keine probleme bis auf den "losbrechmoment"


----------



## vopsi (13. August 2011)

na ohne luft fahr ich sie auch nicht,wollte das nur als vergleichswert nehmen da das bekannte problem mit den genauen drücken/ablesewerten bei der kleinen kammer besteht.ist denn bei komplett offener compression und luftleerer kammer im linken holm immer noch ein hohes losbrechmoment?


----------



## dhtool (14. August 2011)

kanns momentan nicht testen da mein bike komplett zerlegt in der ecke liegt...hatte langeweile weil mein dämpfer jetzt seit mittlerweile 1 monat bei canyon auf der werkbank liegt..


----------



## vopsi (14. August 2011)

ohhh.....der roco is puttig? wat hatta denn? und das inna saison....ärgerlich.


----------



## dhtool (14. August 2011)

hab halt ein spiel im unteren dämpferauge festgestellt. Da hats wohl den ring der ins auge eingepresst ausgeschlagen...aber vom allerfeinsten. Hätte das zeug auch selber neu eingepresst aber canyon wollte den dämpfer samt befestigung erst untersuchen. Als man mir dann sagte dass die ganze geschichte etwa eine woche dauern würde hab ich das teil mal ganz blauäugig nach koblenz geschickt. Mittlerweile ist ein monat vergangen. Einen anderen dämpfer zur überbrückung der langen wartezeit einbauen ging auch nicht weil canyon unbedingt die befestigungsschrauben mitgeliefert haben wollte. Hab nach 2 wochen wartezeit mal bei canyon gefragt wie es denn aussieht mit meinem dämpfer. Da bekam ich die info dass sie den Dämpfer an den hersteller weiterleiten musstenund ich mich doch weitere 15 tage gedulden sollte. Eine woche später habe ich nochmal gefragt obs was neues gibt und dann hieß es ich solle doch noch 14 tage warten. Am freitag den 12.8. erhilet ich dann die info dass der dämpfer endlich bei canyon eingegangen ist und mir der dämpfer in den nächsten tagen zugesandt wird. Nun heißt es weiter tee trinken und abwarten. Werde auf jeden fall zuesehen dass ich mir so schnell wie möglich für alle envetualistäten ersatzteile anschaffe damit mir sowas nicht noch einmal passiert. Nunja, habe in der zeit viel technischen wissen übers rad bekommen, da ich es einige male zerlegt und wieder zusammen gebaut habe. Man muss den dingen auch gutes abgewinnen können


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (8. September 2011)

Weiß jemand zufällig, welche Feder in der Gabel vom 2011er Playzone standardmäßig verbaut ist? 
Gibt es da Unterschiede, je nach Rahmengröße?


----------



## dhtool (9. September 2011)

Hatte die mittlere verbaut also 75 kg oder so...hab mir aber gleich ne harte Feder mitbestellt für 23 Euro oder was. Der Einbau ist extrem simpel.


----------



## dhtool (17. September 2011)

Hier mal mein playzone und ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shorty79 (23. September 2011)

Hey
Hab ne frage zum playzone.
Kann jetzt sehr günstig ein 2011 modell haben,aber es ist ein s und ich bin 179 cm gross.möchte mit dem bike eh nur im bikepark rummdüsen.reicht grösse s fürn park oder wird es mir eher zu klein sein und reicht es auch fürn park?
Fahre momentan ein nerve am6 aber das ist mit zu schade und auch nicht wirklich dafür geeignet.
Danke schon mal.


----------



## anulu (23. September 2011)

Ich behaupte mal das wird sehr knapp. Bin 1,82 und hab ein ES in M ... könnte in manchen Situationen auch etwas länger sein.


----------



## vopsi (23. September 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal das wird sehr knapp.



sehe ich auch so. probefahrt im parkähnlichen terrain machen.


----------



## shorty79 (24. September 2011)

ja das s ist eine spur zu klein so richtig hat es mich auch nicht überzeugt.


----------



## lomu (13. Oktober 2011)

Servus

ich seit ein paar Tagen auch ein Playzone. Kann mir einer sagen für was das Teil hier genau sein soll?


----------



## dhtool (13. Oktober 2011)

Das ist der iscg Adapter für kettenführungen oder so.


----------



## lomu (2. November 2011)

Hi
mir ist letztes Wochenende zwei mal beim Schalten die Kette in der Schwinge verklemmt. War auf nem Waldweg ohne große Unebenheiten als es passiert ist. Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Xah88 (2. November 2011)

Ging mir auch öfters so, denke ich werde:
 a) Kette straffer machen oder
 b) erstmal dort auch nen strebenschutz (schlauch) anbringen

..bin beruflich ne Weile nicht mehr beim Bike gewesen und werde es erst später ändern können...

Greetz
Alex


----------



## speichenquaeler (2. November 2011)

lomu schrieb:


> Hi
> mir ist letztes Wochenende zwei mal beim Schalten die Kette in der Schwinge verklemmt. War auf nem Waldweg ohne große Unebenheiten als es passiert ist. Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?Anhang anzeigen 219645




Chainsucker nach verschalten??

Geht mir auch so...wenn ich schneller will als die XT die Kette runtergeworfen oder hochgewürgt hat. Meine Kettenstrebe sieht genauso aus wie deine! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (2. November 2011)

Darf ich mal fragen, wie du/ihr die Marzocchi eingestellt habt? Die wollte ich mir am Weekend, wenn ich mein Canyon endlich mal wieder habe, mal vornehmen...

Greetz


----------



## lomu (2. November 2011)

Hier steht ja schon einiges drin wg dem Einstellen. Bin selbst auch noch am Testen da ich das Torque auch noch nicht so lange hab


----------



## nitro12 (17. November 2011)

Bin dabei mir ein 2012er torque playzone zuzulegen. (also das hier: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2577)

Allerdings bin ich kein experte weshalb ich eure Meinungen hören wollte.

Ich selbst halte das teil für relativ solide, fox tönt schonmal ganz vernünftig (hat zwar wenig einstellmöglichkeiten aber das spielt mir nicht so eine rolle), vom rest versteh ich nicht viel. 

Brauche es vor allem bergab, vielleicht mal n hügel rauf muss es schon aber da kann man ja notfalls auch schieben. zum z.B. auf der strasse von a nach b zu gelangen wird es auch gebraucht oder für einen gemütlichen sonntagsausflug.

Preis leistung finde ich super..

Was meint ihr? 
Danke für die antworten. mfg.


----------



## schappi (17. November 2011)

Hä???


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (17. November 2011)

Aber sowas von hä?


----------



## nitro12 (17. November 2011)

Wollte keinen neuen theard aufmachen und hier gehts ja auch ums canyon torque playzone allerdings ein jahr älter. Also dachte ich mir dass die Leute die hier reinschreiben vielliecht auch eine Antwort auf meine frage hätten..nich gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vopsi (17. November 2011)

@nitro12

für eine meinung müsstest du dein einzatzgebiet mehr präzisieren.


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. November 2011)

Nee, um Antworten zu erhalten müsste er erstmal eine sinnvolle Frage stellen...! Oder geht es nur mir so, dass ich keinen Plan habe, was der Kollege überhaupt wissen will


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (17. November 2011)

Er will, dass wir sagen: Ja Mann, nimm das Playzone, das finden die Weiber vor der Eisdiele am geilsten, wir haben mit unseren Playzones auch alle schon zig Schnitten abgeschleppt, also KAUF ES!

Ein Playzone um auf der Straße von A nach B zu kommen und für nen Sonntagsausflug... mein lieber Mann...!


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. November 2011)

Naja, er könnte es kaufen und mir zu einem Spottpreis den LRS verschachern... das wäre durchaus sinnvoll


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (18. November 2011)

So einen LRS hätte ich aber auch zu horrenden Preisen zu verkaufen!


----------



## nitro12 (18. November 2011)

nee s geht schon eher um einen downhiller..also einsatzgebiet:

downhilltrails im bikepark
irgendwelche trails hier in umgebung (also auch wald,wurzeln etc. allerdings hügel mit pedalen rauf und dann wieder runter)
strasse brauche ich halt um zum trail zu gelangen..

Und ich weiss ja nicht wie ihr das macht aber ich habe nicht das geld für 100 bikes damit auch ja jedes einsatzgebiet abgedeckt ist..wenn ich jetzt halt mal irgendwo hin muss habe ich 1 bike und das wird dann halt gebraucht. klar kaufe ich es mir nicht um nur auf der strasse rumzufahren.

was ich eigentlich wissen wollte ist was ihr von den parts haltet..

vorallem die federelemente und die felgen..rahmen schaut solide aus, antriebsteile auch, lenker, reifen blabla ebenso..der dämpfer ist eigentlich auch ganz oke, einzig die gabel weiss ich nicht ob die was taugt


----------



## DiscoDuDe (18. November 2011)

wenn du ein bike haben willst für den breitesten einsatzbereich dann kauf dir doch ein superenduro!

aber was du hier schreibst, wird das playzone deinem einsatzbereich völlig gerecht!

das einzige was ich tauschen würde wäre die VAN R gegen eine RC2, da du dann auch die druckstufe verstellen kannst. Beim dämpfer kannst es eh einstellen. Und dann hättest ein top fahrwerk.

sonst passt eh alles für den preis und würde persöhnlich a nicht viel ändern


----------



## nitro12 (18. November 2011)

hmm ja die gabel..son teil ist dann sicher nochmal 1000 aufpreis..

aber die r..hat ja dann keine druckstufe..was genau heisst das? ich kann dann gar nicht einstellen ob ich sie härter oder weicher möchte? und wenn ich nicht das optimale gewicht habe ist sie zu weich oder zu hart? 

sorry versteh nicht so besonders viel von der materie..ich weiss wie man das zeugs ein und ausbaut, wies genau funktioniert allerdings nicht


----------



## .phips. (18. November 2011)

Ich habe das Playzone seit ein paar Tagen vorbestellt, nachdem mein 12 Jahre altes Hardtail endgültig am Ende war.

Eigentlich würde für meinen Einsatzbereich (Alltag, Offroadtouren, gelegentlich Alpen) das XC/AM besser passen, aber da gefällt mir der wohl recht empfindliche Leichtbaurahmen so gar nicht.
Geschwindigkeit/Effizienz sind mir weniger wichtig, da darf das Rad gerne auch etwas mehr wiegen.
Zusammen mit den besseren Bremsen, der großzügigen Federung, Details wie Steckachsen und ja, auch wegen der Optik habe ich mich dann für das günstigste Torque entschieden.

Ist ja keine Schande ein Fahrrad zu kaufen das mehr kann als der Fahrer


----------



## DiscoDuDe (18. November 2011)

du kannst ja die jetzige verkaufen und wirst halt ein bischen was draufzahlen, machst halt dann wenn das geld da ist! ein paar hunderter halt, kann dir jetzt keinen preis sagen, aber so schlimm ist es nicht also keine 1000.

Die stahlfedergabel wird per feder auf dein gewicht abgestimmt! das macht aber eh canyon.

Mit Rebound (zugstufe) stellst du die ausfederungsgewschwindigkeit ein
Mit Compression (druckstufe) stellst du die einfederungsgeschwindigkeit ein, z.b über die lowspeed kannst du einstellen das sie nicht so leicht beim anbremsen wegtaucht.

Aber man braucht nicht unbedingt eine durckstufeneinstellung, das ist halt extra. Aber mit so einer Einstellmöglichkeit holst halt das maximale aus dem Bike raus.

Am Anfang würd ich jetzt eh nichts tauschen, machst es halt time after tme arbeitest dich eh in die materie ein und dann wirds scho gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (18. November 2011)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> Die stahlfedergabel wird per feder auf dein gewicht abgestimmt! das macht aber eh canyon.



Aber nur, wenn man es extra dazubestellt hat!!!!


----------



## nitro12 (19. November 2011)

simdiem schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn man es extra dazubestellt hat!!!!



kann ja nicht sein, dass man bei der stahlfederung die feder extra dazubestellen muss, ist ja logisch, dass man die braucht, nicht?


----------



## simdiem (19. November 2011)

Also soviel ich weiÃ bietet Canyon "Opti-Tune" an, oder so Ã¤hnlich heiÃt das. Kann man bei der Bestellung als Zusatzoption anklicken. Nur bei Stahlfederelementen. Dann wird die Feder der Gabel, aber NUR die Gabel, auf dein bei der Bestellung angegebenes Gewicht angepasst. Das ganze kostet auch noch Aufpreis. 50 â¬ , 60 â¬??, so um den Dreh. 

HeiÃt im Klartext, die Feder fÃ¼r deinen DÃ¤mpfer darfst du sowieso selbst anpassen. Und wenn du das schon selber machen musst, dann kannste die Gabel auch gleich selber machen, zumal du dadurch auch billiger wegkommst. Da bei mir die Gabel sowieso als erstes rausfliegt, ist mir die Anpassung bumms. 

Die Feder fÃ¼r DÃ¤mpfer und Gabel ist logischerweise im Bike dabei. Nur eben nicht auf dein Gewicht angepasste.  Oder warum glaubst du gibt es so viele Threads in denen gefragt wird, welche FederhÃ¤rte sie brauchen ...


----------



## janmerker (6. April 2012)

also ich habe ein 2011er playzone. das bike ist an sich klasse, bin echt super zufrieden. die gabel ist ein echtes sahnestück. klasse ansprechverhalten, bügelt alles sauber weg. mit dem dämpfer komme ich nicht so klar, er federt erst spät ein hab ich so das gefühl. also es muss erst ein riesen druck aufgebaut werden. wie kann ich das ändern? wenn ich weniger luft drin habe, ist das problem immer noch nicht behoben aber er schlägt halt zu schnell durch. 
womit ich garnicht zufrieden bin, ist der service von canyon. das ist bei mir echt der letzte dreck. das ist imme rein hin und her. 
es fing so an, dass ich mein rad bekommen habe und als ich es ausgepackt habe war das einstellrad von der zugstufe undicht und der karton war voller öl. also konnte ichs gleich nochmal einschicken ohne einmal damit gefahren zu sein. 2 wochen später konnte ichs dann abholen fahren. 
3 monate spaß gehabt. dann ist mir de rhinterbau an der schweißnat der postmount bremsaufnahme gebrochen. meine schuld, hab mich lang gemacht 
so hat ca 1 1/2 monate gedauert in der hauptsaison :'(.
dann habe ich ende februar meine gabel und mein dämpfer zur wartung eingeschickt. und die netten herren von canyon haben meinen dämpfer nicht aus dem katon genommen und anscheinend unwissendlich entsorgt.
nach etlicher rumtelefoniererrei über ca 4 wochen haben sie dann endlich geglaubt dass wir den dämpfer mitgeschickt hatten und mir nen neuen dämpfer versprochen, was dann auch okay war. 
dann hieß es die gabel bräuchte ca 3 bis 4 wochen, dann hieß es 5-6 wochen und schließlich warsie doch schon auf dem weg zu mir. Nur war der neue gabelschaft noch nicht gekürzt und es war keine kralle drin.

nun nach wieder etwa 1 1/2 monaten ist mein bike endlich wieder komplett.

wer einen tip zum dämpfer hat könnte mir bitte behilflich sein 

lg, jan


----------



## vopsi (8. April 2012)

@janmerker

so ist es hin und wieder bei direktversender, dennoch sehr ärgerlich und frustierend. zum dämpfer: du hast immer noch den roco r ? hast du mit unterschiedlichen drücken in hauptkammer und piggy probiert? hinterbau ist ohne dämpfer frei beweglich?


----------



## janmerker (8. April 2012)

ja habe noch den roco air r.
habe mit versch. drücken versucht und der hinterbau ist auch frei beweglich.
für was ist die inbus-schraube zwischen hauptkammer und ausgleichskammer? weißt du das?

lg, jan


----------



## vopsi (8. April 2012)

keinen schimmer. wenn er durchschlägt mehr druck ins piggy um die endprogression zu erhöhen. hauptkammer je nach gewicht. meiner spricht recht gut an, natürlich kein vergleich zum coil.


----------



## Bread (15. September 2014)

Falls das jemandem hilft: habe keine Referenzwerte für den Luftdruck / Einstellungen von Marzocchi Roco Air / 66RCV gefunden. Hier mal ein Basissetup, von dem aus ich weitertune. Bin 1,82m mit ~85kg.
- Gabel: Es gibt ~60 Klicks für die Federvorspannung rechts, habe 18 im Uhrzeigersinn eingestellt. Luftdruck für Progression links ist im Manual mit 0-1 Bar angegeben. Wenn ich 0,5 Bar auf der Pumpe einstelle, sind das ~50 Pumpenhübe. Ist dann viel zu straff. Mit 18 Hüben als Basis fühlt es sich gut an.
- Dämpfer: im Manual stehen keine Referenzwerte. Auf dem Dämpfer steht 0-300psi, auf dem Piggy steht 170-210psi. Mit 80psi Dämpfer / 180 psi Piggy hab ich einen Sag von ca 30%.


----------

